# Any wood supplier in Glasgow please ?



## rob12770 (26 Mar 2011)

Hi, Im New to woodworking and Turning, and I am finding it really hard to find a good wood suplier in Glasgow, so far, the only one I have found is Reid Timber and He is only open 3 days a week and only for a few short hours, do any of you guys know of any others please ? I only need small amounts as its just a hobby, I have never turned any hardwood yet and I am getting sick of B&Q Pine :roll: 
I dont Know Glasgow very well, which makes it all the harder..
Thanks for any help Rob


----------



## Steven (26 Mar 2011)

I have been finding the same issues, so far I have found Reid timber as you have, Just Wood in Ayr and Burnhouse just outside Perth.

Charlie at Just wood, is very helpful and full of information and also carries a range of tools and accessories. He normally has an open day on the last Sunday of the month(phone to conform first).

If there is any more I would also love to know.


----------



## rob12770 (26 Mar 2011)

yeah Steven, it does seem scarce..


----------



## scottym (26 Mar 2011)

Hi , I am also new to this . I have been given the heads up re a place on the Largs - Kilbirnie Road . I will investigate this week and let you know .


----------



## pete honeyman (26 Mar 2011)

I would persevere with reid's, he has some really interesting wood, some lovely splted beech, burr elm and yew, and he is very reasonable. If you phone him he'll open up for you if he's in the area. I think he's worth supporting.

Pete


----------



## rob12770 (26 Mar 2011)

pete honeyman":ps5fv02x said:


> I would persevere with reid's, he has some really interesting wood, some lovely splted beech, burr elm and yew, and he is very reasonable. If you phone him he'll open up for you if he's in the area. I think he's worth supporting.
> 
> Pete



No Doubt Pete, I have only heard good things about Reids its just worth checking if there are other places


----------



## dickm (26 Mar 2011)

If you guys are ever "up north", there are some good suppliers between Aberdeen and the north coast. Colin Cooper in Mintlaw, Piercy hardwoods in Ythanwells and Scottish Hardwoods up towards Banff.
I _think_ Colin and Scottish hardwoods may do mail order too.


----------



## Steven (26 Mar 2011)

pete honeyman":1fcakq99 said:


> I would persevere with reid's, he has some really interesting wood, some lovely splted beech, burr elm and yew, and he is very reasonable. If you phone him he'll open up for you if he's in the area. I think he's worth supporting.
> 
> Pete



I will second that, and and you pick up anything from a pen blank to a slab for a table covering most wood work needs. I believe his main income comes from his metal work, but opens Thur to Sat for us wood workers. he sometimes is open other days of the week and will open up if he can.

Just wood is open every day apart from Wed, he is a turner and is more than happy to pass on his knowledge. Aimed for the wood turner he has a range of blanks ready to turn and a selection of tools and accessories ready to take away.

Both are top blokes and deserve all the help we can give. I do plenty of internet shopping but there is nothing like having a chat any a good rummage around a wood pile.

I am up in Aberdeen in a few weeks I think I will take up the offer of looking around there as well.


----------



## Handy Woodcrafts (27 Mar 2011)

Reid Timber is about the best place in Glasgow for varied types of hardwood, Alistair the guy that owns it had his phone stolen this week and is waiting on a new sim being sent to him so probably wont get your calls. I also want to let you guys know he had an accident today (saturday) and damaged his hand on the band saw, He probably wont be available for work this week but if you drop him an e-mail I'm sure when he is sorted he will be in touch. Support of local small business is imo the way to go. Alistair himself is always willing to help and goes out his way to help people out, he was actually helping me by milling timber today when the accident happend. You can find him there most days to be honest and even when he is doing his blacksmithing he will stop and take time out to help with your choice of timber.

Drew


----------



## skeetoids (28 Mar 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your Friend at Reid Timber, hope he recovers well?

I'm in Edinburgh and have bought from Lanarkshire Hardwoods, both whilst at shows. I think the guy is called Chris and he often has some very nice pieces at good prices, although at the shows he often sells more furniture wood than pure turning woods.

If I by online I usually got to Scottish Hardwoods (e-bay store too) but recently the stock on e-bay has dwindled. I also order wood from Stiles and Bates.

It's good to get into your local woods too, have a wander and see what you can pick up. I've gotten some great free wood this way and my last hawl was from Peebles where a local caravan park where doing some tree clearance, all I wanted for free!

I'm planning on approaching a local saw mill, they often allow turners to pick from there 'scrap' pile which is ideal for turners. Sometimes for free, a small fee or turn them a piece as a thank you.

Aw the best,

Lee.


----------



## Handy Woodcrafts (28 Mar 2011)

I also have been to Lanarkshire hardwoods bit out of the way and yes I do think he caters more for furniture makers but I did pick up some nice olive ash offcuts the last time I was there and turned some goblets. I think the guys name is Patrick I am up and around that area during the summer months as I do some handy man work for the locals. I also agree that Free is one of the best routes I phone around tree surgeons and keep my eyes on Gumtree (freebies) for folk felling trees. I just recently got a good stock of beech from a tree that fell in Bargeddie, In fact the tree is still there, there is a large feild beside the entrance to the new estate heading towards Coatbridge. the Farm that owns the land is just along the road (2 large white houses) It dosent hurt to knock a door now and again to get free wood. Also speak to council guys you see taking down trees they may give it for free or ask for a bung but if you dont ask you don't get. I suppose when hobby turning then going and buying a few blanks is ok but buying dry timber when doing it for a living can be quite expensive, saying that though I do still buy dry wood for quick turn around.

I haven't heard from Alistair yet I will try and get in touch with him this week to see how he is getting on. 

Drew


----------



## scottym (1 Apr 2011)

I went to Just Woods in Ayr today and spoke to Charlie . I was there for about an hour and a half . Charlie is very keen to pass on his knowledge . As a total novice I was made to feel welcome and I I felt really good coming out of his workshop with my bits of timber , Hopefully I can do something with them ! 
A top bloke .


----------



## rob12770 (2 Apr 2011)

Handy Woodcrafts":5zvmqhf2 said:


> Reid Timber is about the best place in Glasgow for varied types of hardwood, Alistair the guy that owns it had his phone stolen this week and is waiting on a new sim being sent to him so probably wont get your calls. I also want to let you guys know he had an accident today (saturday) and damaged his hand on the band saw, He probably wont be available for work this week but if you drop him an e-mail I'm sure when he is sorted he will be in touch. Support of local small business is imo the way to go. Alistair himself is always willing to help and goes out his way to help people out, he was actually helping me by milling timber today when the accident happend. You can find him there most days to be honest and even when he is doing his blacksmithing he will stop and take time out to help with your choice of timber.
> 
> Drew


Hi, do you know if Alistair is well again ? i.e. is he open for business ? (hammer)


----------



## Steven (2 Apr 2011)

According to his web site he has the store open each day as he can not drive for the moment.


----------



## rob12770 (3 Apr 2011)

Steven":x52ue8s3 said:


> According to his web site he has the store open each day as he can not drive for the moment.


cool.. well if you know what i mean


----------



## Steven (3 Apr 2011)

I do know what you mean. Touch wood (pardon the pun) I do not have reason to go through what he has. But I am hopeful to give him some support in the next day or two, and get home with some yew.


----------



## rob12770 (4 Apr 2011)

Steven":15o8tjwh said:


> I do know what you mean. Touch wood (pardon the pun) I do not have reason to go through what he has. But I am hopeful to give him some support in the next day or two, and get home with some yew.


Pardon Granted :lol:


----------

